# Wartezimmer Dr.Z 29



## altamann (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo
Eigendlich bin ich ja bekennender Canyon Fan.
Aber das Rose Dr.Z hat mich so begeistert, das ich es heute bestellen musste.
Liefertermin ist leider erst mitte März `12.
Vielleicht können ja diejenigen, die das Bike schon haben, erste Erfahrungsberichte schreiben, um denen die noch warten müssen, so wie mir, die Wartezeit zu verkürzen.
Freue mich auf Eure Kritik und Gleichgesinnte.


----------



## altamann (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo 
War gestern bei Rose und hab das Dr.z   im Laden mal Probe gefahren.
Sehr nette Verkäufer.
Erster Eindruck SUUUUUUUUUPER .   
Vielleicht können sie es sogar schon nächste Woche liefern.
Wenn es dann das erste mal in´s Gelände darf berichte ich noch mal.
Würde mich aber über andere Erfahrungen freuen.
Altamann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taunuswichtel (16. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Altamann !

Ich wollte auch von Canyon auf Rose umsteigen, da man ja in Koblenz noch keine 29er Fullies verkauft. Kann Rose schon dieses Jahr liefern ?
Um welches Dr. Z geht es denn bei Dir ?  In welcher Größe ? Konntest Du es im Laden mal wiegen ?
Ich dachte an ein Dr Z 4 da ich auf SRAM stehe natürlich  gepimpt mit den DT Swiss 1800 Laufrädern.

Gruß Taunuswichtel


----------



## altamann (16. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Taunuswichtel
Hatte das Bike schon anfang Dezember bestellt. Zuerst hieß es am Telefon, Lieferzeit mitte März. Als ich diese Woche im Laden war sagten sie, sie könnten es noch dieses Jahr liefern.
Ich habe mir das Dr.Z2 bestellt. Habe aber fast alles getauscht. Komplett auf XT, Laufräder Dt Swiss, versenkbare Sattelstütze, SQ lab Sattel 911, Nobby Nic,
 und Syncros Lenker. 
Welche Pedale drankommen weiß ich noch nicht. Habe zu Hause genügend zum Probieren. Ich habe es in Größe M bestellt.
Auf das Gewicht bin ich selber mal gespannt.
Das bei Rose alles austauschbar ist mach die Sache halt spannend.
Und der Preiß ist schon der Hammer, da kann Canyon auch nicht mehr mit.
Ich hab schon auf vielen  Bike´s gesessen, aber auf keinem habe ich mich gleich so gut aufgehoben gefühlt. Macht einfach nur Spaß. Ich hoffe der Eindruck bestätigt sich im Gelände später auch.
Sportliche Grüße
Altamann


----------



## Taunuswichtel (16. Dezember 2011)

Interessant, Du kannst ja mal das Gewicht posten, wenn das gute Stück angekommen ist. Ich werde mal bei Rose anrufen und fragen was Sache ist bezüglich Lieferzeit.
 Ich bin Ein Specialized Epic 29 probegefahren, das war schon der Kracher (nachgewogen 12,4 Kg ohne Pedale in XL ,Serienausstattung),aber das Dr. Z ist ja günstiger und hat eine wesentlich bessere Ausstattung. Aber vor allem : 
Es sieht besser aus


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (16. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

also mein Dr. Z 2 wiegt in Serienausstattung (ohne Pedale) zwischen 12,5 und 12,6 kg. Das finde ich für 1600 Euro echt Ok. (Oder hatte Dich nur das Gewicht nach Umbau interessiert?)

Das 12,4kg Epic kostet aber einige mehr? Oder sehe ich das falsch? 

Viele Grüsse


----------



## altamann (16. Dezember 2011)

Hallo
Vom Dr.Z 2 ist nur der Rahmen, Dämprer und Gabel noch original an meinem Bike.
Alles andere wurde getauscht. Ich vermute mal, es wird etwas schwerer dadurch.
Sportliche Grüße
Altamann


----------



## Taunuswichtel (16. Dezember 2011)

Hi JunkieHörnchen,

 hast Du das Dr. Z 2 29 2012 schon ? Hast Du das Gewicht selbst gewogen ? Das Speci Epic kostet 2600 und hat einige nicht gefällige Parts, müsste also noch getunt werden. Die Hydroformingoptik gefällt mir aber nicht, also ist es bei mir aus dem Rennen

Gruß Taunuswichtel


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (16. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

Ja ich habe das Rad bereits. Das Gewicht ist selbst gewogen. Die Waage ist aber nicht geeicht 

Greets


----------



## altamann (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Taunuswichtel
Gestern ist meine "schwarze Shönheit" angekommen.
Mit Flat Pedalen (Vault) Flaschenhalter von Rose und Kettenschutz von Xtrem wiegt mein Bike jetzt komplett fahrfertig 13,1kg. Gewogen auf einer Personenwaage nicht geeicht.
Fahrbericht nach den ersten Ausfahrten.
Sportliche Grüße
Altamann


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Dezember 2011)

altamann schrieb:


> wiegt mein Bike jetzt komplett fahrfertig 13,1kg. Gewogen auf einer Personenwaage nicht geeicht.
> Fahrbericht nach den ersten Ausfahrten.
> Sportliche Grüße
> Altamann


 
Erst mal gratulation zum neuen bike, aber 13,1 kg ist schon schwer. Mein GC wiegt genausoviel und ist mehr in richtung enduro als AM.

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altamann (24. Dezember 2011)

Hallo George
Du hast recht, ein Leichtbau ist meine "schwarze Schönheit" nicht.
Mein Zesty mit 140mm ist sogar leichter. Wenn du aber wie ich ,näher am Verfalls,- als am Herstellungsdatum bist, ist Leichtbau nicht mehr oberste Priorität. Funktionallität und Langlebigkeit haben dann häufig Vorrang. Lange Winterabende und schlechtes Wetter haben im laufe der Jahre ihr Übriges dazu getan, so das ich mit eisernem Willen und viel Schweiß das komplett Gewicht vom Bike bei mir einsparen könnte. 
Habe übrigens die ersten Ausfahrten hinter mir. Ist mein erstes 29er.
Das Grinsen wird von Minute zu Minute größer. Ich frage mich, warum ich erst jetz ein Bike für Erwachsene fahre. Fahrberichte folgen aber erst, wenn ich mehr in anspruchsvollerem Gelände unterwegs war.
Sportliche Grüße
Altamann


----------



## Taunuswichtel (25. Dezember 2011)

Hi Altamann !

Danke für die Info. Ich finde das Gewicht geht für den Preis in Ordnung. Subjektiv fühlt sich ein 29 er leichter an, da man das Gewicht ja relativ zur Größe das Bikes empfindet. So ging es mir zumindest bei der Probefahrt des Speci Epic 29.  Ich möchte ja mein Hardtail ersetzen, dass nur 10,8 gewogen hat. Das ist mir jetzt zu unkonfortabel ( Kommt wohl mit dem Alter  ) . Hoffentlich findest Du über die Feiertage genug Zeit zum Biken.

Taunuswichtel


----------



## altamann (29. Dezember 2011)

Hallo
Habe die letzten Tage intensiv genutzt um mit dem Dr.Z auszufahren.
Hier meine Perönliche Meinung zu dem Bike.
Das Bike kommt für meine Bedürfnisse der Eierlegendenwollmilchsau sehr nahe. Es hat eine sportliche Sitzposition, aber trotzdem bequem. (Erinnert mich sehr an die Oberlenkerhaltung vom RR).Das Bike läuft wie auf Schienen und gibt den Grenzbereich der Bodenhaftung sehr gutmütig vorher an. Hindernisse, die mit meinem 26 mit einem Mindesmaß an körperlichem Einsatz zu überfahren waren, werden jetzt im sitzen überfahren. Im bestenfalls mit etwas Körperspannung. An kurzen Steigungen fühlt es sich durch die größere Masse der Laufräder so an, als ob man von einem Gummseil hochgezogen wird. Durch die bessere Bodenhaftung können Steilstück im Wiegetritt sehr einfach überfahren werden. (ein 26er nur im Sitzen) Die Großen Laufräder geben enorme Sicherheit auf dem Trail. (zB. beim Gräben durchfahren und überqueren, Berg hoch und runterfahren, über Hindernisse fahren, verblockte Trails).
Für längere Anstiege über 20% habe ich das kleine 24er Kettenblatt gegen ein 22er getauscht. Sollte das nicht reichen werde ich es gegen ein 20er tauschen. Dadurch,das man so zentral im Bike sitzt, werden Übungen wie stehen mit dem Bike zum Kinderspiel. Auch so Sachen wie Treppen rauf und runterfahren haben eine deutlich geringere Hemschwelle. Über Preis Leistung muß man wohl nichts sagen, bei der Austattung. Die Wendigkeit des Bikes ist durch den Kurzen Radstand sehr gut.
Ich denke das Bike ist eine Kaufempfehlung für Mensch, die gerne RTF, Tagestouren, Marathon, Flow-trail oder einfach nur den Kopf frei fahren möchten.
*Eine Eierlegendewollmilchsau halt.*
Sportliche Grüße
Altamann


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (29. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich Bilder von Deinem?


----------



## altamann (30. Dezember 2011)

JunkieHoernchen schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Bilder von Deinem?


Hallo
Leider keine Ahnung wie das geht.
Blutiger Anfänger. Ich arbeite daran.


----------



## altamann (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo JunkieHoernchen
Mal ein Versuch ein Bild hochzuladenAnhang anzeigen 222331 Ganz schön klein. In meinem Album findest Du mehrere und größer. Ich übe noch. Kann mir jemand erklären, wie man große Bilder reinbekommt. 
Altamann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben-horn (1. Januar 2012)

Frage an Junkiehoernchen und /oder altmann.

Könntet Ihr mal eure Tretlagerhöhe messen ?(mit welchenReifen ?)
Rose sagt 31,6cm, was ich angenehm niedrig fände !

Wie hoch ist die Überstandshöhe (Boden bis mitte Oberrohr ) ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## altamann (1. Januar 2012)

Hallo ben-horn
Tretlagerhöhe mit 31,6 kommt hin. Habe Nobbi Nic.
Überstandshöhe ist 52cm.
Altamann


----------



## Trekki (3. Januar 2012)

altamann schrieb:


> Ich übe noch. Kann mir jemand erklären, wie man große Bilder reinbekommt.
> Altamann


So gross?






Ablauf
- Foto auswählen
- Klick auf "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML" (neues Fenster wird überlagert)
- Grösse anklicken, mit Strg-C übernehmen
- in die Forum-Antwort mit Strg-V einfügen

Dies ist nur ein Weg, es gibt auch andere. Das Ergebnis ist aber vergleichbar.

-trekki


----------



## altamann (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo Trekki
Vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen.
Wenn ich ein Foto auswähle, find ich keinen Begriff "Einbetten".
Bei mir wird man wohl noch weiter zurück müssen. Ungefähr bis "Watt is en Dampflock. Da stelle mir uns zuersemohl jans blöd, en Dampflock is en jroses schwazes Loch..."
Sportliche Grüße
Altamann
(PS. Verstehen wahrscheinlich nur Rheinländer)


----------



## altamann (15. Januar 2012)




----------



## altamann (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo Trekki
Hab`s  dann doch kapiert.
Danke
Gruß Altamann


----------



## bikemaster2010 (23. Januar 2012)

falls es jemanden interessieren sollte. ich hatte heute bei rose nach der lieferzeit für das Dr.Z gefragt. Mit 7 Wochen muss gerechnet werden, egal welche Farbe.
Ich hatte explizit nach Grösse L gefragt.


----------



## altamann (24. Januar 2012)

bikemaster2010 schrieb:


> falls es jemanden interessieren sollte. ich hatte heute bei rose nach der lieferzeit für das Dr.Z gefragt. Mit 7 Wochen muss gerechnet werden, egal welche Farbe.
> Ich hatte explizit nach Grösse L gefragt.


 Hast du dich auf die Warteliste setzten lassen?


----------



## bikemaster2010 (24. Januar 2012)

noch nicht, werde ich aber die woche noch machen.


----------



## bikemaster2010 (1. Februar 2012)

ich schon wieder 

das dr.z wurde vorgestern bestellt, lieferzeit ca. 5 wochen. ich freu mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altamann (2. Februar 2012)

bikemaster2010 schrieb:


> ich schon wieder
> 
> das dr.z wurde vorgestern bestellt, lieferzeit ca. 5 wochen. ich freu mich


----------



## bikemaster2010 (2. Februar 2012)

der vorraussichtliche liefertermin ist der 13.3.


----------



## bikemaster2010 (5. Februar 2012)

@altermann
eine frage zu deinen bremsen. das sind auch xt in silber richtig ? hast du diese mit absicht in silber bestellt ?

mir ist gestern nämlich aufgefallen, obwohl ich die xt mit kühlkörper in schwarz bestellt hatte, daß sie auf der bestellbestätigung mit silber angegeben  sind. öffne ich den konfigurator wird es allerdings korrekt angezeigt.


----------



## altamann (5. Februar 2012)

@Bikemaster2010
Hatte die Bremsen in Silber bestellt, weil ich finde, das sie besser zu den Bremsscheiben passen. Am Lenker hätte ich gerne die "Schwarzen" gehabt.
Die Chromoptik ist etwas ..... na ja , nicht für jeden Geschmack. Werde diese wohl noch gegen schwarze tauschen.
Bin echt mal gespannt wie dein Bike aussieht. 
Dr.Z Fahrer scheinen hier im Forum nicht viele vertreten zu sein.
Oder sind ständig mit ihrem Bike unterwegs, und haben keine Zeit zum schreiben.
Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fragen sie Dr.Z. (Suchtgefahr)


----------



## bikemaster2010 (5. Februar 2012)

mein dr.z soll komplett schwarz werden, also nichts aufregendes. bezügl. der farbe der bremssättel hatte ich Rose gestern angeschrieben. ich hoffe die sind so flexibel und ändern die bestellung noch ab.

dann noch viel spass beim biken, man liest sich


----------



## altamann (5. Februar 2012)

bikemaster2010 schrieb:


> mein dr.z soll komplett schwarz werden, also nichts aufregendes. bezügl. der farbe der bremssättel hatte ich Rose gestern angeschrieben. ich hoffe die sind so flexibel und ändern die bestellung noch ab.
> 
> dann noch viel spass beim biken, man liest sich


 
Solange dein Bike nicht in der Montagevorbereitung ist kannst du änder so oft du willst.
Das ist Roseservice!


----------



## Elendig (6. Februar 2012)

Tach zusammen...
ich warte auch auf mein DrZ! letzte Woche hab ich angerufen und da hieß es noch 6 Wochen! Vor zwei Tagen kam dann die Mail, dass das Bike sich in Montage befindet, sprich 5-10 Tage danach versandt wird!! Ich freu mich wie ein Schnitzel! Bin gespannt - hier wird einem ja der Mund wässrig gemacht! Aber bei den Temperaturen :-(((((


----------



## bikemaster2010 (8. Februar 2012)

wann hattest du denn dein bike bestellt (internet, anruf)
und hattest du die standardkonfig genommen ?

bei mir steht noch 4 wochen +/-

noch was anderes, hat jemand zufällig den testbericht in der mountainbike 10/2011 gelesen und kann was dazu sagen ?


----------



## Elendig (9. Februar 2012)

oh... hab meins am 1. November bestellt!! Warte schon eeeeeeewiiiiiiig!! :-(((  Welchen Bericht meinst du??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikemaster2010 (9. Februar 2012)

die hatten das Dr.z 29 vorgestellt. naja egal ich lass mich überraschen.


----------



## altamann (14. Februar 2012)

Elendig schrieb:


> Tach zusammen...
> ich warte auch auf mein DrZ! letzte Woche hab ich angerufen und da hieß es noch 6 Wochen! Vor zwei Tagen kam dann die Mail, dass das Bike sich in Montage befindet, sprich 5-10 Tage danach versandt wird!! Ich freu mich wie ein Schnitzel! Bin gespannt - hier wird einem ja der Mund wässrig gemacht! Aber bei den Temperaturen :-(((((


Müsste doch langsam da sein. Warten auf Bilder
Gruß Altamann


----------



## Taunuswichtel (18. Februar 2012)

Ich reihe mich hier auch mal ein. Mein Dr.Z 4 mit diversen Gewichtstunings habe ich Ende Januar bestellt. ( XL in schwarz )
Liefertermin ist der 17.3. mal sehen ob Rose das einhält.
Sobald es da ist folgen natürlich auch Bilder und Gewichte.

Gruß Taunuswichtel


----------



## bikemaster2010 (18. Februar 2012)

hi,

darf ich frage wie gross du bist und welche schritthöhe du hast ?
die rahmen wirken etwas klein, ich habe einen L rahmen bestellt, meine sh beträgt ca. 91cm.


----------



## bikemaster2010 (23. Februar 2012)

servus,

ich habe gerade mal den onlinestatus meiner bestellung abgerufen:

Produktion und Versand erfolgen voraussichtlich in ca. 7 Wochen (dieser Versandtermin ist unverbindlich und kann sich noch ändern)



wie siehts bei dir aus taunuswichtel ?


----------



## herrarschstein (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich warte nun auch schon seit Silvester auf mein Dr. Z 4 (habs aber ziemlich umkonfiguriert).
Nun soll es nächste Woche endlich geliefert werden 
Wird auch schon Zeit, ich halts kaum noch aus, vor allem da ich mein altes MTB schon verkauft habe und im Moment aufm Trockenen sitze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikemaster2010 (29. Februar 2012)

sehr schön. darf ich fragen welche felgen du bestellt hast ?

ich schwanke noch zwischen den beiden eastons.


----------



## herrarschstein (29. Februar 2012)

hallo,

ich hab die ea70 xc gewählt.
Wenn du, wie du oben schreibst, einen komplett schwarzen Doktor haben willst würde ich die nicht nehmen, denn die gibts bei rose leider nur in weiß. Auch wenns auf der easton homepage schwarz und weiß gibt.

ich habe da auch lange zwischen den ea70 und den dtswiss geschwankt.


----------



## bikemaster2010 (1. März 2012)

ich habe mein dr.z mit den easton haven bestellt. ich bin etwas schwerer und fahre dabei gerne etwas fettere reifen. 

liefertermin laut lierferschein ist der 16.3. -mal sehen obs bis dahin klappt.


----------



## herrarschstein (2. März 2012)

ich hab vorgestern eine mail von rose erhalten, dass mein doktor jetzt in die montageabteilung kommt.

weiß jemand wie lange es ungefähr dauert bis das bike, ab erhalt dieser mail, geliefert wird?


----------



## altamann (2. März 2012)

herrarschstein schrieb:


> ich hab vorgestern eine mail von rose erhalten, dass mein doktor jetzt in die montageabteilung kommt.
> 
> weiß jemand wie lange es ungefähr dauert bis das bike, ab erhalt dieser mail, geliefert wird?


ca. 5-10 Tage
Wilkommen im Club der "Suchtbiker"


----------



## herrarschstein (2. März 2012)

die 5-10 Tage stehen ja auch in der mail von rose.

Hatte es bei dir denn dann tatsächlich noch 10 tage gedauert?

Ich rotiere schon im stand ;-)


----------



## altamann (2. März 2012)

Bei mir waren es nur 4 Tage
War ne halbe Ewigkeit.
Lohnt sich jede Sekunde. 
Das beste Bike, das ich bis jetzt gefahren bin.
Bin auf Eure Erfahrungen sehr gespannt.


----------



## herrarschstein (2. März 2012)

hallo altamann,

erfahrungsbericht kommt auf jeden fall!

ich bin echt schon gespannt auf den schwarzen doktor in größe 29 
zumal ich vorher nur ein "günstiges" ktm-hardtail gefahren bin.

wie siehts mit dem handling in technischen passagen aus (spitzkehren etc.)?
sind die dtswiss laufräder die du oben hast standardmäßig tubeless?


----------



## altamann (2. März 2012)

@ herrarschstein
Hatte vorher ein paar Jahre ein Zesty 514 gefahren. Das Dr.Z finde ich deutlich einfacher im Handling.
Tublessreifen fahre ich keine mehr, die Sauerei mit der Milch hat mich zum Wahnsinn gebracht. 
Ich fahre wieder mit Schlauch, da bin ich auf der sicheren Seite. Fahre überwiegend auf Singletrails mit dem Dr. Habe das Glück, das ein 36 km langer Trail nicht weit weg von mir ist.
Sportliche Grüße
Altamann


----------



## bikemaster2010 (6. März 2012)

servus,

der Bellstatus hat sich heute morgen geändert.

"Die Ware befindet sich in Vorbereitung für den Versand"

bald geht es los  jetzt muss ich nur noch die Kohle irgendwoher auftreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (6. März 2012)

Sag bescheid wenn Du eine Quelle gefunden hast, Geld könnt ich auch noch was brauchen


----------



## bikemaster2010 (9. März 2012)

Neuer Status: das Bike wurde heute morgen per DHL verschickt


----------



## altamann (9. März 2012)

bikemaster2010 schrieb:


> Neuer Status: das Bike wurde heute morgen per DHL verschickt


Dann gibt`s wohl nächste Woche verstärkt Doktorspiele


----------



## herrarschstein (10. März 2012)

Als ich gestern aus dem skiurlaub kam musste ich den doktor nur noch per kaiserschnitt aus seiner kartonhülle befreien!

Wahnsinn!!!

Ich kann nur sagen Vorfreude ist gar nicht die schönste Freude

Hab dann nach dem ersten Setup auch eine Runde gedreht und ich muss sagen ich bin schwer begeistert!!!!

Ich gebe altamann vollkommen recht, bergauf ziehts wie ein gummiband.
Bergab total agil, überhaupt nichts von der oft diskutierten behebigkeit der 29er.
Optisch ein wahnsinn!!!
Meine Freundin hat angst eifersüchtig werden zu müssen


----------



## altamann (10. März 2012)

herrarschstein schrieb:


> Als ich gestern aus dem skiurlaub kam musste ich den doktor nur noch per kaiserschnitt aus seiner kartonhülle befreien!
> 
> Wahnsinn!!!
> 
> ...


Man kann es einfach nicht beschreiben. Man muß es selber mal erlebt haben.
Wilkommen im Club.


----------



## bikemaster2010 (10. März 2012)

mein päckchen wird es heute leider nicht bis nachhause schaffen.
stell doch bitte ein paar bilder online


----------



## herrarschstein (10. März 2012)

Ich hab den Doktor heute Nachmittag wieder ausgiebig hergetreten.
Die anfängliche Begeisterung wächst immer noch!

Bilder findet ihr in meiner Fotogalerie.
(Ich kenn mich da nicht so ganz aus wie man die hier direkt reinlädt)


----------



## bikemaster2010 (11. März 2012)

sehr schickes bike, ich freu mich schon auf meins.


----------



## altamann (11. März 2012)

herrarschstein schrieb:


> Ich hab den Doktor heute Nachmittag wieder ausgiebig hergetreten.
> Die anfängliche Begeisterung wächst immer noch!
> 
> Bilder findet ihr in meiner Fotogalerie.
> (Ich kenn mich da nicht so ganz aus wie man die hier direkt reinlädt)





Noch so schön sauber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrarschstein (11. März 2012)

ja, es ist bei uns (im osten österreichs) im moment noch alles recht trocken.

hab aber gestern beim fahren auf mehr oder weniger matschigen waldstücken gemerkt, dass der nobby nic da nicht so ganz der ideale reifen ist.
schmiert ganz schön weg.

Wenn die hin sind würd ich ganz gern wieder auf den mountainking II umsteigen, den gibts in 29" allerdings nur in 2,4.
Ich glaub aber schon, dass der reinpassen müsste.


----------



## bikemaster2010 (13. März 2012)

servus,

ich wollte gerade mein dr.z bei der post abholen. leider hat die ec karte die zusammenarbeit verweigert und zudem glaube ich kaum daß dieses riesenpaket in meinen golf reingepasst hätte 

könnte mir bitte jemand die maße des kartons mitteilen, wäre klasse.


----------



## altamann (14. März 2012)

bikemaster2010 schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> ich wollte gerade mein dr.z bei der post abholen. leider hat die ec karte die zusammenarbeit verweigert und zudem glaube ich kaum daß dieses riesenpaket in meinen golf reingepasst hätte
> 
> könnte mir bitte jemand die maße des kartons mitteilen, wäre klasse.


1,85cm X 1,10cm X 0,24cm


----------



## bikemaster2010 (14. März 2012)

besten dank


----------



## altamann (17. März 2012)

@bikemaster2010
Das Wetter ein Traum!
Führst du immer noch sinnlose Diskussionen mit deiner EC Karte.
Oder bist du schon biken.

Wenn ja, bist du schon abhängig?

Gruß Altamann


----------



## Pevloc (19. März 2012)

> 1,85cm X 1,10cm X 0,24cm



Verdammt kleiner Karton für so ein 29''...

Frage an herrarschstein: Sieht das auf dem Foto so aus, oder fällt das Oberrohr wirklich so extrem ab? Welche Rahmengröße? Wie groß bist du, und welche Schrittlänge? Danke.

gruß Pevloc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrarschstein (19. März 2012)

hi pevloc,

das oberrohr fällt schon ziemlich ab.
ist aber auch sehr gut so, wenn das höher wäre, wärs manchmal schlimm im schritt 

ich hab mir vor dem kauf einige 29er angesehen und die haben mir allesamt nicht so wirklich zugesagt/gefallen.
bei den meisten war das oberrohr auch etwas höher, beim testen waren mir die allesamt zu hoch vom oberrohr her, obwohl die restliche rahmengeometrie gepasst hätte.

noch dazu finde ich (und auch alle bike-kollegen mit denen ich bis jetzt unterwegs war), dass gerade das tiefere oberrohr das rad deutlich kompakter wirken lässt. Sieht nicht so überdimensioniert riesig wie andre 29er aus.

Rahmenhöhe bei meinem Bike ist L (entspricht Sitzrohrläne 49cm).

Ich bin 1,86 und hab eine Schrittlänge von 89cm.

Und ich kann nur sagen ich werde nach jeder Ausfahrt mit dem Doktor noch zufriedener!


----------



## x_tom (31. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Nach langem hin und her habe ich mich jetzt auch zu einem Dr. Z 29er entschlossen.

Will mir ein Dr. Z 4 aber mit Laufrädern EASTON EA70 in schwarz und einer verstellbaren Kind Shock Sattelstütze bestellen.

Lieferzeit beträgt aber 6-7 Wochen 

Bei der Vorbaulänge bin ich mir aber nicht im klaren. Bin 184cm bei einer Schrittlänge von 94cm. Kaufe Rahmen in L.

Welche Vorbaulänge könnt ihr mir da empfehlen? 90mm oder 100mm 

Was könntet ihr mir sonst noch empfehlen was ich an dem Rad ändern oder verbessern könnte?

Danke schonmal .....

Gruß Tom


----------



## herrarschstein (1. April 2012)

Gibts die EASTON EA70 bei Rose jetzt auch in schwarz?
Bei mir hats die leider noch nicht gegeben.

Ich hab nen 90er Vorbau drauf.
Ich denk 100 wär für dich zu lang.


----------



## altamann (1. April 2012)

Ich glaube auch, das 100 zuviel für dich ist.
Ich fahre das Dr.Z jetzt seit drei Monaten ausgiebig. Am Anfang dachte ich, das die erste Begeisterung nicht mehr zu toppen ist. Ich muss gestehen, ich habe mich geirrt. Ich erlebe bei fast jeder Ausfahrt ein neues Highlight. Es lösen sich Blockaden im Kopf, und Sachen lassen sich fahren, die früher als unfahrbar gespeichert waren. Es ist mir ja schon fast peinlich, das ich nicht`s zu meckern habe. Man könnte ja meinen ich würde für Rose arbeiten, ist aber nicht so. Das Bike ist einfach perfeckt. Da gibt es nichts zu verbessern, das beweisen mir oft die ungläubigen Blicke der anderen Langhubfahrer, wenn ich unterwegs bin. Und ich bin sicher kein guter Fahrer. 
Die Ausstattung, die du dir wählst, soll deinen Bedürfnissen gerecht werden. Es ist schwer da eine Empfehlung zu geben. Jeder hat da so seine Vorlieben, und den begrenzten Geldbeutel dazu.
Ich hoffe von dir zu hören, wenn du das erste mal mit deinem neuen Dr. unterwegs warst.
Sportliche Grüße 
Altamann
PS Gewöhne dich schon mal an den Gedanken, Sachen zu fahren, die andere laufen müssen. Sowohl bergauf wie ab.


----------



## x_tom (7. April 2012)

Hallo!

Die EASTON gibt es laut Rose auch in schwarz ..... 

Habe mich jetzt aber doch für ein Specialized Epic 29 aus 2011 entschieden .... die 6-8 Wochen Lieferzeit bei Rose waren mir zu lang 

Läuft aber auch super, das Specialized 

Gruß Tom


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (10. April 2012)

Hallo,

wie viel Druck fahrt Ihr den im Dämpfer (Monarch RT3)?

Viele Grüße


----------



## altamann (12. April 2012)

JunkieHoernchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie viel Druck fahrt Ihr den im Dämpfer (Monarch RT3)?
> 
> Viele Grüße


 
210 psi
Gruß Altamann


----------



## polycationic (19. April 2012)

Hallo Altamann, 

habe heute auch mein DR Z 29 erhalten, bin ja schwer begeistert von der Geometrie. Den Dämpfer habe ich etwa auf 230 PSI aufgepumpt und komme so auf 20% Sag (tja Gewichtstuning müsste auch bei mir mal anfangen). Hat Dein Dämpfer auch Mid Rebound und Lo Compression?
Ich frage mich ob man bei einem Kampfgewicht von 100kg nicht einen Dämpfer mit Mid Compression einbauen sollte

Grüße polycationic


----------



## altamann (20. April 2012)

polycationic schrieb:


> Hallo Altamann,
> 
> habe heute auch mein DR Z 29 erhalten, bin ja schwer begeistert von der Geometrie. Den Dämpfer habe ich etwa auf 230 PSI aufgepumpt und komme so auf 20% Sag (tja Gewichtstuning müsste auch bei mir mal anfangen). Hat Dein Dämpfer auch Mid Rebound und Lo Compression?
> Ich frage mich ob man bei einem Kampfgewicht von 100kg nicht einen Dämpfer mit Mid Compression einbauen sollte
> ...


 
Glückwunsch erst mal zum neuen Bike.
Hatte am Anfang auch nur 20% SAG gefahren. Bin dann auf 25-30% gegangen. Fährt sich deutlich homogener. Kann sogar noch kleine Sprünge von 60-80cm damit machen, ohne Durchschlag.
Einfach mal ein bisschen probieren.
Viel Spaß noch beim entdecken des neuen Fahrgefühls mit dem Dr.
Unbedingt noch mal melden, wenn die ersten Touren gefahren sind.
Gruß Altamann
PS Das mit den verschiedenen Einstellungen erledigt sich dann wohl von selbst.


----------



## polycationic (20. April 2012)

Hallo altamann,

habe jheute meinen DR Z mal eineinhalb Stunden auf eine kleine Tour ausgeführt. Also das mit dem Dämpfer funktioniert doch richtig gut, bin halt bisher nur Fox gefahren und die sind durch die Plattform beim Einstellen etwas straffer. Auf dem Trail hat der Rock Shox aber richtig gut funktioniert. Werde auch mal deinem Vorschlag folgen und den Sag etwas erhöhen.
Auf der kleinen Runde war ich total angetan von dem Fahrgefühl, bergab kann man ganz gut das Gas stehen lassen und bergauf fährt sich es sich für ein Fully auch richtig gut. Von der sogenannten Trägheit der größeren Räder merke ich nicht soviel. Auf meinem Heimweg liegt nochmal so ein kleiner Spaßtrail und der DR Z folgt den Richtungsänderungen ohne Murren. Freu mich darauf den DR Z noch häufiger auszuführen um das Bike besser kennenzulernen und auch noch ein bischen am Feintuning zu arbeiten

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altamann (21. April 2012)

Hallo polycationic
Beim Monarch gibt es keine wirkliche Plattformfunktion. Braucht es aber auch nicht. Dämpfer funktioniert unauffällig. Hält das Hinterrad dahin, wo es gehört, nämlich auf den Boden, ohne Bergauf zu wippen.
Mit den zwei zusätzlichen Einstellungen kannst du unterschiedliche Druckstufen aktivieren. Gedacht für große und kleine Schläge.
Bei 100mm sollte man aber keine Wunder erwarten.
Nutze die Einstellungen auch selten. Den SAG an deine Fahrkünste und an deine Geländeverhältnisse anpassen bringt deutlich mehr.
Viel Spaß beim probieren.
Gruß Altamann


----------



## log11 (6. Juni 2012)

Servus,

besitzt von Euch DR. Fahrern das Bike einer in der Größe M? Ich wäre an einem Foto mal intersiiert um abschätzen zu können, wie stark das Oberrohr nach hinten abfällt.

Besten Dank.


----------



## altamann (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo log11
Mein Dr ist in Größe M.
Schau einfach die Fotos auf meiner Seite.
Gruß Altamann


----------



## log11 (6. Juni 2012)

altamann schrieb:


> Hallo log11
> Mein Dr ist in Größe M.
> Schau einfach die Fotos auf meiner Seite.
> Gruß Altamann




Danke für den Tipp! Ohje das Oberrohr fällt aber wirklich heftig ab, istz mir schon ne Spur zu steil. Sagt mir von der Optik nicht so zu, auf den Werbefotos von Rose kommt das so extrem garnicht rüber.


----------



## polycationic (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo log11, 

meins ist leider in XL. Schade, dass dir die Optik nicht so zusagt.
Ich war auch erst mal skeptisch was ein 'effektives Oberrohr' sein soll, da die Sattelklemme signifikant unterhalb der Oberkante des Steuerrohres liegt.
Aber ich find die Optik richtig genial und das der Rahmen dadurch auch noch gut steif ist macht auch richtig Spaß.

Ist halt wie sovieles im Leben Geschmackssache.

Viel Spaß noch und Grüße

polycationic


----------



## log11 (7. Juni 2012)

hi polycationic,

ja das ist wirklich schade denn von der technischen Ausstattung und natürlich in Sachen P/L finde ich das Dr. Z 29" 2 sehr interessant.
Vielleicht schaue ich es mir doch mal in "natura" an, da wirkt es u.U. noch etwas anders. Aber bedingt durch die großen Räder wirkt ein stark abfallendes Oberrohr irgendwie von den Proportionen merkwürdig.....finde ich.
Sozusagen "zu kleiner Rahmen" für die riesen Räder.
Wie ist denn die Bodenhöhe des Rahmens bei M und bei L?


----------



## altamann (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo log11
Auf der Roseseite sind die Dr.Z ausverkauft. Leider!!
Die Nachfrage war wohl zu hoch. Damit hat sich dein Problem gelöst. Bin mal auf das 2013 Modell gespannt,- was sich so verändert.
Viel Spaß noch bei der Suche von deinem Traumbike.
Gruß Altamann


----------



## log11 (8. Juni 2012)

Ja interessanterweise seit heute als ausverkauft markiert. Ob das was mit meiner unbeantworteten Anfrage bei Rose zu tun hat? 
Naja dann werd ich mir doch mal das Radon Skeen 7.0 oder Transalp Signature II Trail 3.0 näher anschauen.


----------



## log11 (15. Juni 2012)

@Altmann, wie zufrieden bist Du eigentlich mit der Steifigkeit der Easton XC 29Zoll Räder und mit der Antriebsneutralität des Hinterbaus?
Hast Du testweise das Rad in Größe M mal nachgewogen? Mich interessiert mal wie realistisch die Rose Gewichtsangaben auf der Page sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (16. Juni 2012)

altamann schrieb:


> Hallo log11
> Auf der Roseseite sind die Dr.Z ausverkauft. Leider!!
> Die Nachfrage war wohl zu hoch. Damit hat sich dein Problem gelöst. Bin mal auf das 2013 Modell gespannt,- was sich so verändert.
> Viel Spaß noch bei der Suche von deinem Traumbike.
> Gruß Altamann



Stehe derzeit mit Rose deshalb in Kontakt. Demnächst sollen die Rahmen wieder vorrätig sein. Nochmal meine bitte an Dich, kannst Du bitte mal die Überstandshöhe des Bikes in Größe M ermitteln und mir durchgeben?
Am besten direkt am Sattelrohr, in der Mitte und vorne am Steuerrohr, so kann ich mir ein Bild machen.

Herzlichen Dank.

VG log11


PS: Übrigens, wenn das im bikechannel vorgestellte Dr. Z 29 ein Rad in Größe M ist, dann fällt das Oberrohr garnicht so heftig ab wie es erst den Anschein hatte.

http://bike-channel.tv/film/black-beauty-das-dr-z-2012-die-29er-revolution-von-rose


----------



## altamann (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo log11

Sorry für die späte Antwort, aber ich war ein paar Tage in Meran.

Ich habe die DT Swiss Felgen auf meinem Rad, deshlb kann ich nicht's zu den XC sagen.
Die Antriebsneutralität vom Hinterbau mit dem Shoxsdämpfer ist sehr gut. Bin sehr zufrieden.

Mein Bike habe ich so verändert, daß ich die Angaben von Rose nicht mehr vergleichen kann. Gewicht spielt bei mir nicht die erste Geige, da ich keine Rennen fahre, sonder ein Spaßbiker bin.
An mein Bike gehört eine versenkbare Sattelstütze und Flat's, sowie Reifen, mit denen ich auf meinen Trail's auf der sicheren Seite bin.
Eine geeichte Waage habe ich leider keine. Auf meiner Personenwaage wiegt mein Bike mit allen drum und dran 13,5 kg. 

Zur Überstandshöhe: Gemessen an der Oberkante Oberrohr,93 und 74 cm.
Gerade diese Werte machen das Dr.Z so einzigartig. Das Gesamtbild des Bikes wirkt dadurch sehr harmonisch. Bei vielen anderen Bikes wirken die großen Laufräder einfach nur zu groß für den Rahmen.

Gruß Altamann


----------



## polycationic (17. Juni 2012)

@altamann, 

hoffe der Urlaub war gut 

@log11:

Ich habe die Easton XC Räder drauf und finde die Räder sehr seitenstabil.
Auf dem Felt Nine habe ich einen XT/BOR388 Laufradsatz drauf und bei dem merke ich schon in der Kurve, das da irgendwie Verwindung auftritt (Man sollte bei 100kg Kampfgewicht auch keine Leichtbau Felgen benutzen...  ). Bei den Easton ist da nix.

Bei der Optik kann ich altamann nur zustimmen. Man muss das Bike mal direkt gesehen haben, die Proportionen stimmen einfach und es sieht für ein 29er einfach schlüssig aus.

Grüße
polycationic


----------



## altamann (17. Juni 2012)

@polycationic
War zum arbeiten in Meran. Gibt aber schlimmere Orte für eine Dienstreise.
Hat in der Freizeit leider nur für eine Fahrt auf's Timmelsjoch gereicht.
Trotzdem ein tolles Erlebniss. 1700 Höhenmeter am Stück ist schon der Wahnsinn. War mein erster Pass.

Gruß Altamann


----------



## log11 (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo Ihr zwei,

habt vielen Dank für Eure Meinungen. Erstaunt war ich über die Gewichtsangabe von altamann von 13,5kg für die Größe M des Dr. Z 29".
Aber die versenkbare Sattelstütze und die Flats tragen sicher ordentlich zum erhöhten Gesamtgewicht bei.
Danke für die Angabe zur Überstandshöhe. Da wird bei SL 85cm sicher die M passend sein bei Köpergröße 1,78m.
Interessant für mich ist, daß die Easton XC wohl doch recht stabil sind. Wie schätzt Du die Qualität der Naben ein? Auf XT Niveau oder niedriger? 

Ich würde mich vermutlich fürs Dr. Z2 29" in M  entscheiden allerdings mit XT Kubeln und längeren Vorbau (mindestens 100mm)


----------



## polycationic (17. Juni 2012)

altamann schrieb:


> @polycationic
> War zum arbeiten in Meran. Gibt aber schlimmere Orte für eine Dienstreise.
> Hat in der Freizeit leider nur für eine Fahrt auf's Timmelsjoch gereicht.
> Trotzdem ein tolles Erlebniss. 1700 Höhenmeter am Stück ist schon der Wahnsinn. War mein erster Pass.
> ...


 
Klingt richtig gut 
1700 Höhenmeter Respekt ! 

Grüße
polycationic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polycationic (17. Juni 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr zwei,
> 
> habt vielen Dank für Eure Meinungen. Erstaunt war ich über die Gewichtsangabe von altamann von 13,5kg für die Größe M des Dr. Z 29".
> Aber die versenkbare Sattelstütze und die Flats tragen sicher ordentlich zum erhöhten Gesamtgewicht bei.
> ...


 
Hallo log11, 
habe jetzt das Dr Z seit drei Monaten mit ca 800km und der Laufradsatz funktioniert einfach gut. Laut Beschreibung sollen die Naben industriegelagert sein, also klingt schon recht wertig. Ich würde sie mindestens auf XT Niveau (Konenlager) setzen.
 Die Felge ist auch wie beschrieben gut steif. Schade ist nur, dass die Aufkleber nicht überlackiert sind.

Ich habe mir übrigens auch das Dr Z 29 2 geholt und die Kurbel auf XT aufgerüstet.  Bei der Bremse habe ich die serienmäßige Magura genommen. Die ist wirklich gut, mir ist aber der Druckpunkt etwas zu weich (habe bisher Avid und Formula gehabt) ist aber Geschmackssache. Zum gewollten Stillstand bin ich mit der Magura bisher immer gekommen 

Grüße
polycationic


----------



## log11 (17. Juni 2012)

polycationic schrieb:


> Hallo log11,
> habe jetzt das Dr Z seit drei Monaten mit ca 800km und der Laufradsatz funktioniert einfach gut. Laut Beschreibung sollen die Naben industriegelagert sein, also klingt schon recht wertig. Ich würde sie mindestens auf XT Niveau (Konenlager) setzen.
> Die Felge ist auch wie beschrieben gut steif. Schade ist nur, dass die Aufkleber nicht überlackiert sind.
> 
> ...




Servus polycationic,

welche Aufkleber meinst Du damit? Die auf den XC Felgen oder auf dem Rose Rahmen? Beides wäre für mich kein Problem da ich eine cleane Optik mag und die meisten Aufkleber eh abmontiere. 
Klingt gut was Du zu den Felgen schreibst.
Wie steif ist der Dr. Z 29 Rahmen? Leider finde ich keine Steifigkeitswerte im Netz. Also wenn man aus dem Sattel geht, verwindet sich der Drehtlagerbereich spürbar?
Besonders schön finde ich die aufgeräumte Optik mit den im Rahmen verlegten Seilzügen und Bremsleitung.
Noch ne Frage. Vorne scheint ja beim Dr. Z2 29 auch eine QR15 Steckachse verbaut zu sein. Wie sieht das hinten aus? Normaler 9mm Schnellspanner oder auch schon was stabileres?

Grüße log11


----------



## polycationic (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo log11, 

ich meinte die Aufkleber auf den Felgen, aber wenn Du die sowieso abmachst...
Ich habe den Rahmen in mattschwarz und die Rose Aufkleber sind in glänzend schwarz, ganz ehrlich ... die sieht man sowieso so gut wie gar nicht.

Irgendwelche Absolutwerte zur Steifigkeit habe ich leider auch nicht, aber was mich überzeugt ist, wie 'willig' das Bike auf Richtungswechsel reagiert oder auch beim Antreten die Kraft in Vortrieb umsetzt. Nur zur Information bin auch eher die Kategorie Spaßbiker und kein Racer, ich glaube nicht, dass ich einen Rahmen ans Limit bringen kann. Trotzdem fühlt sich das Bike so an, dass es alles mitmacht was man will und nicht rumbockt.

Du hast vollkommen recht vorne ist eine QR15 Klemmung, hinten ganz üblicher 9mm Standard.  


Grüße
polycationic


----------



## log11 (17. Juni 2012)

OK, da weiß ich bezüglich der Achsen schonmal bescheid. 
Das mit der Wendigket finde ich schonmal gut. Erstaunlich ist wirklich, wie kurz der Radstand für ein 29 Zoll Bike ist. Das in Verbindung mit dem Winkel des Steuerrohrs trägt sicher zur Wendigkeit bei.
Zum Thema Steifheit des Rahmens. Das ist für mich ein nicht ganz unwichtiger Punkt. Manchmal lasse ich es schon krachen und nichts ist schlimmer als ein Rahmen der unter maximalen Pedaldruck spürbar verwindet. Mit krachen meine ich kein "extremes Downhill" sondern einfach nur maximale Beschleunigung aus dem Stand bzw. beim Uphill.

Grüße log11


----------



## log11 (18. Juni 2012)

Hab jetzt von Rose ein Angebot bekommen fÃ¼r ein Testrad von ner Ausstellung.
NatÃ¼rlich mit Garantie aber ohne MÃ¶glichkeit was umzuonfigurieren.
Dr. Z2 29" in GrÃ¶Ãe M fÃ¼r nen 100â¬ Schein weniger.
Hab das Bike reserviert. Was meint Ihr, das ist doch nen fairer Deal oder ist da noch mehr Preisnachlass drin?

GrÃ¼Ãe log11


----------



## altamann (18. Juni 2012)

Räder von Austellungen sind besonders sorgfältig montiert. Wenn es noch ohne große Kratzer ist, warum nicht?
Vorteil: direkt verfügbar. Und für einen "Hunni" kannst du dir noch was  an Extras für dein Bike bestellen.

Gruß Altamann


----------



## log11 (18. Juni 2012)

Naja das keine Beschädigungen dran sind.....davon gehe ich jetzt mal aus. Kann ich aber nochmal anfragen. Wobei bei dem schwarz anodisierten Rahmen kaum Kratzer zu erwarten sind. Ich bin mit meinem HT schön heftigst auf Steinpassagen abgeflogen, der einzigste mit Kratzern war immer ich. 
Netterweise haben die das Bike sogar für mich mal gewogen. 12,68kg ohne Pedale.....entspricht recht genau der Angabe im Shop. Mit dem Gewicht könnte ich sicher leben.


----------



## log11 (19. Juni 2012)

@altamann, gut das ich nochmal nachgefragt habe zwecks Kratzer. Im Bereich des Tretlagers gibts nen Kratzer durch den Transport.
Fairerweise hat mir Rose allerdings die Fotos geschickt wo man diesen gut erkennen kann.


----------



## log11 (21. Juni 2012)

Noch ne Frage an die Dr. Z 29 Fahrer.
Hat das Bike asymetrische Kettenstreben am Heck? Auf den Rose Abbildungen sieht es so aus als sitzt die Streber auf der Kettenseite etwas tiefer.
DANKE.


----------



## polycationic (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo log11, 

ja die Kettenstreben sind assymetrisch.

Hast Du das Bike mittllerweile gekauft?

Der Rose Laden ist oben in der Nähe der holländischen Grenzen, aber vielleicht lohnt sich ja ein Tag Urlaub und dann mal ab nach Bocholt und alles vor Ort bestaunen.
Ich war aber selbst auch noch nicht da. Vor meiner Bestellung  habe  ich alles per Telefon gemacht und war aber sehr begeistert wie geduldig und kompetent ich beraten wurde.

Grüße
polycationic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

bin ein Mr. Ride bei mir in M zur Probe gefahren und komme leider mit der Geo überhaupt nicht klar. Die Front ist mir deutlich zu hoch und ich sitze zu aufrecht auf dem Rad.
Das hat mir zumindest die Fahrt nach Bochholt erspart, ist von mir nen 400km Ritt.
Die Suche geht als weiter.... 

Grüße log11


----------



## polycationic (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo log11, 

das kann ich voll und ganz verstehen. Ich hatte die Auswahl zwischen L und XL und habe den größeren Rahmen gekauft und bin super zufrieden damit. Passt 
Am Wochenende saß ich mal auf einem Ghost AMR Testbike und das Ding kam mir so vertraut vor und die Sitzposition war so als wärs ein Maßanzug.  Da könnt ich schwach werden .... aber erst nächstes Jahr

Was ich damit sagen will, das Bike muss sich gleich auf Anhieb gut anfühlen, das kommt nicht erst über die Zeit sonst kämpft man immer gegen eine für sich nicht brauchbare Geometrie.

Wünsch Dir noch viel Glück bei der Suche nach Deinem Traumbike

Beste Grüße

polycationic


----------



## kellebacher (7. September 2012)

hallo
hab auch den doktor.....ist aber leider meistens krank.....soviel wie an diesem rad schief ging ,ging an meinen anderen rädern zusammen ned schief........
erst laufräder zu klein....dann tretlager defekt.....schaltzzuganschlag schief angeschweist-neuer rahmen........satelstütze beim service zerstört.....kette falschrum montiert .....und im moment warte ich seit 2 wochen auf eine antwort was mit meiner reba passiert,wurde offensichtlich durch einen werkseitigen montagefehler bei rock-shox innen total zerstört........
weinen könnt ich


----------



## kellebacher (7. September 2012)

aber die schwarze farbe ist ok....


----------



## polycationic (8. September 2012)

Hallo kellebacher, 

black is beautiful 
(dummerweise habe ich eine weiße Reba weil ich irgendwie beim Konfigurator rumgespielt habe.... so finde ich es aber schneller wieder)

Ist aber ganz schönes Pech mit Deinem Rad...hoffentlich bekommst Du das alles ordentlich gerichtet. Das sollte doch wohl alles über Garantie gehen.
Mein Dr. ist bisher zuverlässig. Eine Speiche am Hinterrad gerissen (Easton Laufradsatz, passte aber eine Standard Speiche) und die Hinterrad Bremse entlüftet.

Wünsch Dir viel Glück, dass Du bald einen gesunden Dr. hast.

Grüße
polycationic


----------



## finisher (29. Juni 2013)

Mein nächstes Rad sollte möglichst unter 12 kg wiegen und auch wieder mit Shimano XT ausgestattet sein.
Wo lande ich mit dem Gewicht, wenn ich relativ leichte Teile, wie z.B. Rock Shox Sid, leichten DT Swiss LRS usw. konfiguriere ?
O.K. das Leichteste ist im Katalog mit 11,2 kg angegeben, aber oft sind die Räder deutlich schwerer.


----------



## polycationic (29. Juni 2013)

Hallo finisher, 

hast Du schon mal mit dem Konfigurator bei Rose rumgespielt?
Das DR Z 8 ist ja schon mit allem möglichen ausgestattet was leicht und teuer ist (ich denke eine Steigerung geht nur noch mit Edelausstattung a la  Tune).
Das Gewicht bezieht sich ja meistens auf die kleinste Größe, da ist es natürlich schon abhängig davon, welche Größe Du benötigst.
Ich fahre XL und trotzdem ist die Sattelstütze 'ewig' draussen, so dass mir Rose im Februar die bestehende Stütze kostenfrei gegen eine längere getauscht hat (400 mm) . Ganz ehrlich, soweit wie die Stütze rausschaut bin ich ganz glücklich, dass es kein Leichtbau Carbon ist.
Trotzdem muss ich sagen, wenn ich auch 'nur' eine XT Ausstattung mit Aluanbauteilen habe, dass das DR Z im Vergleich zu meinem Radon AM 140 sich doch recht leicht anfühlt (und dies würde ich jetzt auch nicht als bleischwer bezeichnen, da hatte mein Kona Dawg welches mir letztes Jahr geklaut wurde schon ein paar Pfund zu viel auf den Hüften  )


----------



## Reinerdir (3. Februar 2015)

So ich habe mir gestern eins der letzten 2014 er Dr. Z 2  in L bestellt. Liefertermin so um den 23.03. Kann mir jemand sagen in wie weit die Gewichtsangaben mit der Realität übereinstimmen?
Das gute ist das das Fahrwerk aus 2015 Komponenten bestehen wird und auch die Laufräder den Spline 1700 Two weichen mussten. 


Gruß

Reiner


----------



## Banjoko (3. Februar 2015)

Reinerdir schrieb:


> So ich habe mir gestern eins der letzten 2014 er Dr. Z 2  in L bestellt. Liefertermin so um den 23.03. Kann mir jemand sagen in wie weit die Gewichtsangaben mit der Realität übereinstimmen?
> Das gute ist das das Fahrwerk aus 2015 Komponenten bestehen wird und auch die Laufräder den Spline 1700 Two weichen mussten.
> 
> 
> ...



Moin zusammen und ein freundliches Hallo ans Forum !

Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis geht jedenfalls in Ordnung !
hab's Bike in Bocholt zur Probe gefahren und ich fand's sehr geil.
Ohne 'ne Waage dabei gehabt zu haben fand ich das Gewicht schön leicht.
Beschleunigt gefühlt sehr schön leichtfüßig.
Habe mir daraufhin auch den Dr.Z 2 modifiziert und bestellt und hole ihn voraussichtlich nächsten Samstag in Bocholt ab - dann kann ich berichten !
Freue mir 'nen Loch in den Wamst !

vG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reinerdir (4. Februar 2015)

Für unter 1700 € ein Fully mit kompletter XT Ausstattung und guten Laufrädern hab ich sonst bei keinem gefunden. Mit Schnellspanner im Hinterbau kann ich leben und der Rahmen scheint mir auch nicht zu schwer zu sein


----------



## -Malte- (4. Februar 2015)

Reinerdir schrieb:


> Das gute ist das das Fahrwerk aus 2015 Komponenten bestehen wird und auch die Laufräder den Spline 1700 Two weichen mussten.



Hi Reiner,

kannst du dazu etwas genaueres sagen? Verbaut Rose bei aktueller Bestellung nun standardmäßig 2015er Komponenten und den von dir genannten LRS?

Viele Grüße
Malte


----------



## Reinerdir (4. Februar 2015)

Die 2014 er Komponenten sind aus so das bei den Restlichen Rädern die 2015 Komponenten verbaut werden. Bedeutet beim Dämpfer allerdings eine Wartezeit.


----------



## -Malte- (4. Februar 2015)

Reinerdir schrieb:


> Die 2014 er Komponenten sind aus so das bei den Restlichen Rädern die 2015 Komponenten verbaut werden. Bedeutet beim Dämpfer allerdings eine Wartezeit.



Hört sich interessant an, eigentlich wollte ich ja kein altes Dr. Z mehr, aber ich fürchte die nächsten Tage werde ich dann doch nochmal ins Grübeln kommen. Mal sehen...

Bei dir ists das Dr. Z 2 mit kompletter 2-Fach XT Gruppe geworden? Den X1600 hat man kostenlos gegen den aktuellen X1700 Spline Two getauscht und sowohl REBA als auch Monarch sind die 2015er Varianten? Wie siehts bei der Bremse aus?


----------



## Reinerdir (4. Februar 2015)

Ja hab die SLX Teile gegen XT ausgetauscht. Die Bremse ist die neue CR1 von Formula (gibt es nur als OE ). Ist auch ok


----------



## Banjoko (6. Februar 2015)

Hammer geiles Teil !
Übergabe hat fast 'ne Stunde gedauert und war sehr nett !
Freut Euch auf das 2014er Rad - schöner als das hydroforged Rad von 2015 finde ich es auch - hat was oldschool-mäßiges was mir persönlich viel besser gefällt !
Bilder kommen morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reinerdir (22. Februar 2015)

So war Gestern mal kurz in Bocholt bei Rose und hab mit das Bike mal live angesehen und bin ein paar Runden damit und mit dem Nachfolger gefahren.
Was soll ich sagen, alles richtig gemacht  kann's kaum erwarten bis ich meins bekomme.


----------



## alvis (1. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Sorry das ich hier so einfach mal was schreibe....
Bin neu hier..
Wollte mir eigentlich ein Hardtail zulegen, jetzt war ich aber beim Werks verkauf von Rose..
Und habe da ein Dr.Z 2 probe gefahren reduziert von 2000€ auf 1149€

Jetzt meine frage was meint ihr zu diesem bike
Habe leider keinen Link ist aber komplett xt mit ner Reba usw..

Wie gesagt wollte eigentlich ein Hardtail ich bin hin und her gerissen....


----------



## Reinerdir (1. März 2015)

Meine persönliche Meinung kauf das Fully.


----------



## alvis (1. März 2015)

Hallo,
Hatte  eigentlich an ein Cube Race one gedacht
Oder ein Merida ...

Nun das.....
Sieht echt gut aus der Doktor...
Mal schauen ob er morgen noch da ist,
Mir fehlen aber noch die entscheidenden Argumente die für den Doktor sprechen....


----------



## -Malte- (1. März 2015)

alvis schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Sorry das ich hier so einfach mal was schreibe....
> Bin neu hier..
> Wollte mir eigentlich ein Hardtail zulegen, jetzt war ich aber beim Werks verkauf von Rose..
> ...



Ist  das ein 2014er Rad? Das hört sich echt gut an, das stand Donnerstag zumindest noch nicht da...


----------



## Reinerdir (2. März 2015)

Welche Größe 
Am Samstag hab ich auch kein 2014er gesehen (zumindest kein DrZ2)
Gegen die Hardtails spricht das sie fast genau so viel wiegen wie das DrZ. Warum dann ein Hardtail?


----------



## alvis (2. März 2015)

Ich glaube schon,
Werde heute nochmal schauen war ein xl.....


----------



## Reinerdir (2. März 2015)

Das XL hab ich Probe gefahren


----------



## alvis (2. März 2015)

Ist schon toll dass Bike
Ich fahre gleich nochmal hin mal hoffen das es noch da ist....

Dann werde ich es wohl nehmen....

Bei dem preis Vorteil


----------



## Reinerdir (2. März 2015)

Gute Entscheidung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alvis (2. März 2015)

Schade...

Schon weg...

Steht  ein Dr.Z 4
In L ....
Ist aber leider zu klein kostet nur 1200€


----------



## baddriver82 (13. März 2015)

Ich habe mir online ein Dr. Z. 2 in M bestellt. Wisst ihr wie lange die bis zur Lieferung brauchen? Bei mir steht in einer Woche lieferbar. 
Wird das Bike in einer Woche erst zusammengebaut oder ist es ab da Versandfertig? Verbauen die wirklich Teile (Felgen, Bremsen, Schaltung) aus dem Modelljahr 2015


----------



## christian_h (13. März 2015)

Du bestellt irgendwas ohne zu wissen, was genau geliefert wird? Wie wäre es, wenn du einfach bei Rose anrufst? Die sind wirklich freundlich und können dir am ehesten helfen!


----------



## baddriver82 (13. März 2015)

Ich frage nur, weil ich was gelesen habe, das Gabel, Felgen, Bremsen aus 2015 sind. Ich weiß schon was ich da bestellt habe. Z.B. Die Felgen habe ich die DT Swiss 1600 gewählt. Einer aus dem Forum hat angeblich die Swiss 1700 bekommen. Frage ja nur ob stimmt. Wenn es so wäre hätte ich keine Einwände.


----------



## Reinerdir (13. März 2015)

Hallo,

bei mir werden definitiv 2015 Teile verbaut, steht auch so in meiner Bestellung. Was noch fehlt ist der Dämpfer der soll in den nächsten Tagen kommen. LT ist in 2 Wochen. Fahrwerk ist 2015 Räder sind 1700 Spline Two und die Bremse ist die CR1. Wie gesagt steht auch so in meiner Bestellbestätigung von Rose.

Gruß

Reiner


----------



## Reinerdir (13. März 2015)

Baddriver, was hat Rose dir denn bestätigt?
Im Konfigurator hatte ich natürlich die 1600 Spline. Rose rief mich daraufhin zurück und sagte das die Teile nicht mehr lieferbar seien und man mir dafür die 2015 Komponenten verbauen würde. Hab ich natürlich zugestimmt. Kurz drauf bekam ich dann die Mail mit der Bestellbestätigung.


----------



## baddriver82 (13. März 2015)

Es kam nur eine Mail mit den Komponenten, die ich ausgewählt habe als Bestellbestätigung. Im Kundenbereich von Rose steht im Rückstand und voraussichtlich Versandfertig oder Lieferbar in einer Woche. Mehr Infos hab ich nicht bekommen. Kommt da noch eine separate Mail?


----------



## Reinerdir (13. März 2015)

Nein, nach meiner Order habe ich einen Anruf bekommen in dem mir erklärt wurde das die Teile nicht mehr vorrätig sind und ich dafür die genannten 2015 Komponenten bekommen würde. Danach kam die entsprechende Auftragsbestätigung mit den entsprechenden Positionen :
.........
- Austausch: 2029656 DT Swiss Laufradsatz X
1700 Spline TWO 29", MY15 , vorne
100/15mm TA, hinten 5/135mm QR, INTL,
TL-ready, Shimano XTR 11-fach komp.,
schwarz (ohne rot)
......... usw.
Bei mir steht jetzt noch 2 Wochen Rückstand, Zähler läuft aber Woche für Woche Runter. Habe gestern angerufen und gefragt ob der LT steht. das hat man mir bestätigt.

Sollte ich da mal Schwein gehabt haben?

Ach ja als ich bestellt habe, waren noch 4 Räder in L und Black lieferbar. War vor gut 3 Wochen


----------



## baddriver82 (13. März 2015)

Jetzt waren in Schwarz noch 4 mal M und 1 mal L.
Anruf kam keiner, nur eben per Mail, was ich zusammengestellt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baddriver82 (14. März 2015)

Rose ist momentan gut ausgelastet, so das ich mein Bike in ca. 6-8 Wochen bekommen. Hatte mal angerufen, weil ich meinen Vorbau noch ändern musste.
Jetzt heißt es abwarten.

Mal noch was anderes, gibt's nen Seitenständer für das Bike? Hätte an sowas gedacht, was man mit der Schnellspannerachse befestigen kann.


----------



## Toerti (14. März 2015)

Bekomme mein Bike hoffentlich nächste Woche. Warte nun 5 1/2 Wochen. Freue mich wie Bolle und kann es kaum erwarten. Würde die am liebsten jeden Tag bei Rose Nerven 

@baddriver82 das mit dem Ständer meinst du nicht ernst, oder?! Du willst das schöne Bike doch nicht verschandeln!?!


----------



## baddriver82 (14. März 2015)

@Toerti
Ich gebe dir Recht!!! Ich suche eher was temporäres! Was am besten hinten zur Achsmontage geeignet ist.
Hast du schon ne Bestätigungsmail von Rose bekommen? Ich hoffe ja, dass ich meins spätestens Ende April habe.


----------



## Toerti (14. März 2015)

Hab nur die Bestellbestätigung. Hab die Info anderweitig bekommen. Wohne ja in Bocholt.


----------



## baddriver82 (14. März 2015)

@Toerti
Weißt du, ob die wirklich die 2015er Teile verbauen. Ich habe den Dt Swiss 1600 Spline und die Formula Rx gewählt. Gibt ja nur noch den 1700er als LRS.


----------



## Toerti (14. März 2015)

Ja, die verbauen 2015er Komponenten, da die 2014er gar nicht mehr lieferbar sind. Die 2015 er Dämpfer verursachen neben der Auslastung der Mitarbeiter, die lange Lieferzeit. Nehme ich aber gern in Kauf, wenn ich dafür bessere Komponenten zum günstigen "auslaufmodellpreis" bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baddriver82 (14. März 2015)

Da sag ich nicht nein, wenn es so ist. Lass es uns wissen, wenn deins da ist.


----------



## Reinerdir (15. März 2015)

Oh mein Gott. Nen Seitenstander am Mtb

Die Dämpfer sollen in den nächsten Tagen eintreffen wurde mir gesagt, und das deckt sich mit den Aussagen die man mir gegenüber bei der Bestellung gemacht hatte.
Mist Habe gerade nachgesehen, meine Bestellung ist jetzt erst in 4 Wochen Lieferbar


----------



## Toerti (15. März 2015)

die Lieferzeit online ist nie aktuell. die hüpft bei mir auch lfd zwischen einer und 5 Wochen. 
Jap, Dämpfer kommen die Tage. dann muss man noch hoffen, dass die Monteure Überstunden machen
bin so heiß


----------



## baddriver82 (15. März 2015)

Wie gesagt, einen Ständer als Notlösung, denn man schnell abnehmen kann.
Will das Bike auch auf Touren nutzen, nicht nur im Wald.


----------



## Reinerdir (15. März 2015)

Nicht nur du.


----------



## baddriver82 (15. März 2015)

Hat einer ne Idee, nen Ständer für Achsmontage?


----------



## Reinerdir (16. März 2015)

Die Dämpfer verspäten sich. Lt kw14. Hätte sogar jetzt den Fox genommen aber der ist mittlerweile ausverkauft. Dafür ist der Lenker den ich ursprünglich haben wollte jetzt lieferbar.  Schwacher Trost.  Hardtail fahren ist doof.


----------



## baddriver82 (18. März 2015)

Mein Termin für die Montage ist der 06.05.. 
Bekomme auch als Bremse die Formula CR1, DT Swiss X1700 Laufradsatz und Rock Shox SID mit Pushloc-Hebel Modelljahr 2015.


----------



## baddriver82 (21. März 2015)

Kann das sein, dass mir der Rahmen in der Größe M mit 177cm und 78cm zu groß ist. Da steht nichts von Rahmenhöhe oder so. Ich bin da von 18" ausgegangen. 
Die Sitzrohrlänge ist ja nicht gleich die Rahmenhöhe, oder?


----------



## Toerti (21. März 2015)

Kann ich dir nicht helfen. Auf der Seite ist ne Schrittlänge von 81-88cm und eine Körpergröße von 174-183cm angegeben.
Ich hab bei einer Größe von 190cm den xl Rahmen und es passt perfekt! Laut Rose Angaben müsste der L Rahmen bei mir passen 

Super Bike! Bin jetzt 2 Runden in der Sonne gefahren, herrlich! Morgen gibt es dann die erste Schlammpackung! Glaub ich hab mit dem Bike alles richtig gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baddriver82 (21. März 2015)

@Toerti
Was hast du für ne Schrittlänge? Hast du noch Luft vom Oberrohr bis zum Schritt?
Bei der Bestellung hatte ich die Rahmengeometrie von Root Miller im Hintergrund geöffnet.


----------



## Toerti (21. März 2015)

92cm Schrittlänge und ich habe noch Luft zum Oberrohr. Ich bin fast sicher, dass es bei dir passen wird.


----------



## Reinerdir (24. März 2015)

Juchu, mein Bestellstatus hat sich geändert von Rückstand auf "Die Ware befindet sich in Vorbereitung für die Montage" und der Liefertermin ist innerhalb eines Tages von 3 auf 2 auf ca 1 Woche geschrumpft. 
Ich denke mal die Dämpfer sind da.


----------



## Toerti (24. März 2015)

Dann sollte es wohl nächste Woche kommen!


----------



## Reinerdir (24. März 2015)

Toerti, hast auch ne silberne Kurbel genommen. Vernünftig.


----------



## baddriver82 (24. März 2015)

So geil das Bike auch ist, ich musste mein Bestellung leider Stornieren. Rose hat mir bestätigt, dass der Rahmen für mich leider zu groß ist. 
Bin dann auf das Rose Ground Control 1 umgestiegen in der Größe M.


----------



## Toerti (24. März 2015)

Reiner, ja die Kurbel passt in Silber viel besser finde ich.

Bad, hätte trotzdem meinen Arsch verwettet, dass M passt. Wenn man es sich liefern lassen muss wäre ich vermutlich auch auf Nummer sicher gegangen. Ich hab halt das glück, in Bocholt zu wohnen


----------



## Reinerdir (24. März 2015)

Bei mir sind es so um die 50Km, bin es in M und XL im Laden gefahren. Fand da wenig Unterschied vom Fahrgefühl her. 
Und ich hole es auch selber ab. 
Am besten wäre es wenn das Wetter mitspielt, dann lass ich mich hinfahren und fahre mit dem bike zurück


----------



## Reinerdir (24. März 2015)

Ich finde bei der silbernen Kurbel sieht man die Kratzer nicht so dolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toerti (24. März 2015)

selbst abholen lohnt auf jeden Fall. Ist mein erstes Fully und der Verkäufer hat sich echt Zeit genommen, mir alles zu erklären. Solltest am Besten nen Termin wählen, der nicht in der Rushhour und nicht am Wochenende liegt. Je mehr Zeit der Verkäufer hat, desto besser.
Obendrauf gab es noch die Dämpferpumpe, nen Rucksack, ne Satteltasche, nen Multifunktionswerkzeug, einen Schlauch und Hebel, zum Mantel vom Laufrad lösen.


----------



## Reinerdir (26. März 2015)

Morgen hol ichs ab (Freu....)


----------



## Toerti (26. März 2015)

Dann mal viel Spaß damit


----------



## Banjoko (27. März 2015)

Der Status der Bestellung meiner Frau hat sich nun auch geändert.
Jetzt "in Vorbereitung auf Montage"
Ich hatte meins im Januar bestellt und im Februar bekommen.
Weiß von Euch einer wieweit sich die Komponenten jetzt unterscheiden ?
Wird jetzt ja wohl der Monarch von 2015 vebaut, gibt`s da irgendwelche technischen Unterschiede zum 14er ?

Mal schauen wie lange es noch dauert - in der Woche nach Ostern hätten wir Urlaub - kaum auszudenken !


----------



## Reinerdir (27. März 2015)

Habe die DTSwiss Spline Two die Formula CR1, Reba und Monarch sind auch 2015.
Hab die Schläuche raus und Milch rein. Ging ohne große Sauerei mit der Standpumpe. Mit Kofferwaage gewogen um die 11,5Kg in Größe L.
Bestelldatum war der 2.2


----------



## Reinerdir (27. März 2015)

Ach ja und Heute abgeholt. Morgen Früh 1 Ausfahrt über die Halde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toerti (27. März 2015)

viel Spaß 
freue mich auch schon, morgen wieder auf dem Rad zu sitzen.
Macht echt Spaß mit dem Teil!


----------



## Reinerdir (28. März 2015)

Mal ein paar Bilder von heute
Morgen . Selbst mit der Reverb keine 12Kg. Allerdings schlauchlos.


----------

